# Self Improv . . .



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

To be fearless; to fear only what should be feared (in my mind there is only one thing) and let go of everything else.. release all mistaken fear, doubt and negativity. 

To forgive more readily


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I wish I wouldn't take peoples word so seriously.. it has caused me more grieve, than anything. I have so many standards for myself, and I lay them on other people so I am always disappointed. Or maybe I just need to meet more honest people.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Confidence


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish that I wasn't socially impaired, allowing me to have a more successful musical career.


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I wish that I wasn't socially impaired, allowing me to have a more successful musical career.


self-help section of any bookstore. and go out and talk to strangers everyday, thats the best way to practice socializing, if you screw up, you've only got lessons to gain.

i just read how to talk to anyone, by leil lowndes, i would recommend it (just get passed the first chapter or two, on slow smiles, it gets better after that). im probably going to pick up an other one of her books soon.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I could go out alone with feeling afraid. I wish I could do that for long periods of time too.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

My inability to treat people that like me physically as anything other than children. >_>


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

More self confidence, and to be less harsh on myself.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Roland said:


> self-help section of any bookstore. and go out and talk to strangers everyday, thats the best way to practice socializing, if you screw up, you've only got lessons to gain.
> 
> i just read how to talk to anyone, by leil lowndes, i would recommend it (just get passed the first chapter or two, on slow smiles, it gets better after that). im probably going to pick up an other one of her books soon.


I would like to improve on my ability to tolerate the insensitive social suggestions of EFs.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I'd like to hold a longer conversation with people. Not that I'm terrible with communications skills, it just that most conversations I start end in a few minutes after quick small talk. I'd also like to be able to approach more people without feeling like I'm being a hindrance.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Self improvement...hmmm. I think winning the lottery would definitely make it easier to improve myself. And, maybe not being so trusting and gullible.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> I wish I wouldn't take peoples word so seriously.. it has caused me more grieve, than anything. I have so many standards for myself, and I lay them on other people so I am always disappointed. Or maybe I just need to meet more honest people.


As in you take people's word literally (e.g not figuring out jokes and hints) or is it taking someone's promise with sincerity. And what standards do you have on other people? Just curious, that's all.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Selden said:


> I'd like to hold a longer conversation with people. Not that I'm terrible with communications skills, it just that most conversations I start end in a few minutes after quick small talk. I'd also like to be able to approach more people without feeling like I'm being a hindrance.


Try talking about something you're really passionate about. Usually, if people don't share the passion, they'll still enjoy hearing about yours because of your view on it.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I would like to have better control over my temper and improve my interpersonal skills and knowledge of social dynamics.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

I think currently, I want to work on being more humble. It's hard.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I took charge more...damnit.


----------



## mllesentiment (Oct 12, 2010)

To obtain an everlasting peace with my self and with the knowledge of the world that I am constantly acquiring.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like longer eyelashes


----------



## Bon (Jan 27, 2011)

Slef confidence, as well.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd either like to be at peace with myself or be stronger so I can look after people!


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Everything.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My work ethic...


----------

